# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Вззгляд на самоубийство изнутри

## redfoxius

Когда-то стукнуло мне в голову написать некую попытку показать самоубийство глазами самоубийцы. Скажем так, типа небольшого обзора для тех, кто это не прочувствовал. Так вот, несмотря на то, что это более-менее получилось, мне хотелось бы привести данную затею в более подобающий вид. Поэтому решил вынести данный текст на суд интересующегося сообщества и послушать замечания, конструктивные предложения и дополнения.

Далее идет сам текст. Заранее извиняюсь за то, что там в некоторых местах присутствует мат.


_«…Когда-то я написал: "Возьмите бритву - опасную, раскладную, выйдите на балкон ночью. Встаньте у края, откройте бритву. Возьмите ее в правую руку. Медленно проведите по своей шее, по лицу. Не режьте, а просто касайтесь кожи. Посмотрите вниз. Закричите во весь голос. Если вы теперь готовы - делайте шаг, если нет - продолжайте жизнь с новыми силами. Оба варианта хороши." Ни хуя!!! Оба варианта НЕ хороши! Хорош лишь один вариант - правильный. В моем случае - первый. В вашем - наверно жизнь. Живите, радуйтесь.
Пока!»
Из записки самоубийцы, опубликованной в сети._

Мы сталкиваемся с этим каждый день, но мало кто замечает это. Не все могут понять, что же на самом деле таят в себе эти пустые глаза идущего навстречу прохожего. А зря. Ведь почти каждый когда-нибудь об этом задумывался. Пусть часто не очень серьёзно и обстоятельно, но все равно пропустил это через себя. Я пишу это не потому, что я ужасаюсь этим подобно многим другим. Нет, это скорее попытка дать посмотреть окружающим на мир моими глазами. Глазами того, для кого самоубийство не является проблемой. В силу того, что я сам предпочел бы покинуть этот мир именно таким способом.
Самоубийства в мире происходят постоянно. Вот вы потратите на чтение этого бреда моего больного разума, например, минут семь-десять. Знайте, что пока вы читали минимум десять человек ушли из этого мира. Это много или мало? Решать вам. Я-то давно для себя решил. В этом мире все относительно. И в тех же автокатастрофах гибнет народу не меньше. Просто если профилактика поведения на дорогах существует, то профилактики стрессовых состояний у нас нет. Да, может в тех же благополучных США и Японии она есть, вот только они от этого не сползают с вершин суицидальных хит-парадов. Потому как самоубийству покорны все – от успешного директора крупного международного концерна до одинокого бродяги. И на всех психологов не напасешься, тем более, что те часто сами психи первостатейные. У кого еще не разорвется голова от бесконечного копания в себе и окружающих?
Но вернемся к самой проблеме. Для начала разделю самоубийц в возрастные группы. В первую отнесем людей до 30 лет, во вторую – 30-55, а в третью – старше 55. Поскольку я дилетант, то говорить буду только о том, с чем сам сталкивался. А поэтому вторую и третью группу рассматривать почти не буду. На самом деле для того, чтоб задуматься о всем этом до головной боли хватит и этого.
Итак, начнем. Наиболее распространенной причиной депрессий и, как следствие, самоубийств среди молодежи является т.н. «несчастная любовь». Это порождает жалость к себе и желание показать объекту, насколько он заблуждался в оценке самоубийцы при жизни. Помните, у Короля и Шута в песне: «…и когда об этом вдруг узнаешь ты, тогда поймешь, кого ты потеряла…»? Обычно это проходит и человек двигается дальше, но почти каждый в случае такой ситуации задумывается о самоубийстве. Доходят до него, правда, те, у кого крыша окончательно на этой почве едет. И даже не обязательно, чтоб этой «отъезд» продолжался долго. Поверьте, во время депрессии может хватить и нескольких минут решительного настроения. Я, кстати, пришел в мир суицидников тоже этой тропой. Правда, нашлись «старожилы», которые смогли направить мою энергию немного в сторону от активных практических экспериментов. Я пошел путем судебно-медицинской теории  :Smile: . Но продолжим разговор о общей картине. Еще к самоубийствам могут привести физическое и психологическое насилие, страх перед ответственностью за свои поступки и т.п. У старшего поколения добавляется еще и усталость от жизни. Не так давно в моем «живом журнале» появился анонимный комментарий: «Как жить когда преодолевая трудности, одна растишь ребенка отдавая ему все в замен на полное одиночество? Не снимаю с себя ответственность за ошибки (не всем же быть Макаренками). После предательства самого любимого и единственного человека теряешь веру во все. Я не жалуюсь как не жаловалась никому 19 лет преодолевая трудности, просто хочу поставить точку. Говорят, что те кто решился на этот шаг слабые люди, я же знаю что это не так. ».
Но все сказанное выше общеизвестно. А что же нового может рассказать тот, кто через это прошел? Так вот, есть два типа самоубийц – «громкие» и «тихие». Первые отличаются тем, что часто в преддверии суицида разыгрывают сопливо-истеричный фарс. Смертность среди таких не очень высока, потому как их, если они все-таки решаются (не сказал бы, что это бывает часто, потому как они в основном играют на жалость окружающих), то их в основном спасают. «Тихие» хуже. Как правило это те, кто тихо и взвешенно подходят к этому. И если они уж решились, то спасти их можно обычно только при большом везении.
Отвернуть человека от суицида можно различными способами. «Громких» легче всего обычно отпугнуть перспективой реальной боли. «Хочешь попробовать? Да пожалуйста! Возьми острый нож или лезвие, аккуратно сделай порез на ладони глубиной где-то от миллиметра (почему аккуратно? Вдруг потом передумаешь самоубиваться, а раскромсаешь себе сухожилья – рискуешь оставить руку недееспособной), щедро насыпь на рану соли, сожми руку и попробуй продержаться хотя бы минут пять. Или приложи к ноге раскаленную пятирублевую монетку. Слабо? Тогда взрежь себе наконец шею, ушлепок, и перестань насиловать мозги окружающих своими соплями.» Особенно хорошо этот сценарий подходит для тех случаев, когда человек то и делает, что ноет. Еще подобных я, помнится, «лечил» выдержками из учебников по судебной медицине и фотографиями тушек, несущих на себе отпечаток этого поступка. Но с «тихими» это вряд ли пройдет, скорее может выйти только боком и укрепить решимость. Тут нужна дружеская поддержка и хорошая промывка мозгов. Хотя если над «громкими» можно потешаться сколько угодно, но «тихого» я могу и не вытягивать, отпустив его на этот поступок, пусть даже это мне будет стоить очень много боли. Если пойму, что ему это действительно надо. Потому, что это его выбор и, каким бы он ни был, я должен его уважать. Если я уважаю человека – я должен уважать и его выбор. Просто так «тихие» из этого мира не уходят.
Еще одна отличительная особенность суицидников – мы обычно наплевательски относимся к своей жизни. По той просто причине, что те, кто приходит к этому осознанно, обычно переходят ту грань, когда понимаешь, что тебе все равно, когда ты умрешь – завтра или через двадцать лет. Наша проблема в том, что мы разучиваемся ценить маленькие радости. А для счастья, как известно, очень часто необходима мелочь. Соответственно, мы разучиваемся быть счастливыми. По-настоящему счастливыми. А жизнь без счастья – это как тот анекдот про фальшивые елочные игрушки. Вроде все на вид то же самое, но удовольствия от такой жизни никакого. Устаешь от такой жизни сильно. Незаметно так, но очень сильно.
Что сказать еще? Обычно это со временем проходит. Появляется что-то, что заполняет эту пустоту внутри тебя и будущее обретает хоть какие-то очертания. Любовь, успех, спокойствие помогают обрести шаткое равновесие между желаниями жить и умереть. Когда тебе обламывается хоть чуть-чуть счастья, жить становится легче. Конечно, никто не сможет уйти от этого абсолютно. В душе остается понимание и капелька вечной грусти. Мне приходилось встречать людей, которые очень стыдились того, что пытались покончить с собой, всячески пытались спрятать шрамы от бритвы, врали родным и знакомым. Люди, поймите же, это не выход! Стыдиться и корить себя прошлым, не глядя в будущее. Да, вы пытались это сделать, так что с того? Шрам? Ну и фиг с ним. Это отметка в первую очередь вам. И если уж вы вынесли какой-то урок, то вспоминайте ег
о с усмешкой за собственную глупость, а не со стыдом за собственную слабость. Не прячьте шрамы. Кто знает и понимает по-настоящему – тот поймет. По вашему спокойствию и по грустной улыбке о прошлом, которое хотелось бы изменить, да невозможно. Я, например, не жалею ни капли о своем прошлом. Потому как именно оно привело меня к осмыслению того, а кто же я собственно есть в этом мире? К осознанию того, что же в действительности представляет собой мое внутреннее я. А если кто не хочет принимать меня таким, каков я есть, со всеми моими недостатками и шрамами – это не мои проблемы.
Да, и напоследок – не забывайте, что суицид, он разный бывает. Солдат, шагающий под танк со связкой гранат, тоже самоубийца. Но от этого его почему-то слабохарактерной личностью не считают. Ведь в том-то и вся соль, что самоубийство – удел как слабых, так и сильных. И здесь нет однозначности ни в чем.

----------


## Blackwinged

Прекрасно, просто прекрасно! У меня самого не раз возникали подобные мысли, описанные тобой, я сам не раз рассуждал об этом. Во многом я с тобой солидарен.

----------


## redfoxius

> Прекрасно, просто прекрасно! У меня самого не раз возникали подобные мысли, описанные тобой, я сам не раз рассуждал об этом. Во многом я с тобой солидарен.


 нового ничего добавить не можешь? в первую очередь интересует конскруктив для улучшения.  :Smile:

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> А если кто не хочет принимать меня таким, каков я есть, со всеми моими недостатками и шрамами – это не мои проблемы.


 так к то оно так, но не всегда прошлое во взоре настоящего, для других, является фактом понимания...

шрамы на запястьях не приняты в обществе, у меня на руке травма, но иногда она невзначай напоминает о себе в обществе... гы)

----------


## Самаритянка

> Мне приходилось встречать людей, которые очень стыдились того, что пытались покончить с собой, всячески пытались спрятать шрамы от бритвы, врали родным и знакомым. Люди, поймите же, это не выход! Стыдиться и корить себя прошлым, не глядя в будущее. Да, вы пытались это сделать, так что с того? Шрам? Ну и фиг с ним. Это отметка в первую очередь вам. И если уж вы вынесли какой-то урок, то вспоминайте ег
> о с усмешкой за собственную глупость, а не со стыдом за собственную слабость. Не прячьте шрамы. Кто знает и понимает по-настоящему – тот поймет. По вашему спокойствию и по грустной улыбке о прошлом, которое хотелось бы изменить, да невозможно. .


 как можно не прятать шрамы?
если человек решил начать новую жизнь, устроился на хорошую работу, завел детей.... и т. д. 
человек со шрамами на руке представляестся обществу как неуравновешенный, некоторые посчитают ненормальным, душевнобольным. Еще не встречала людей, понимающих это.

----------


## Андрей55

У меня подруга резала вены.
Случайно увидел шрамы - т.к. она все время носит теперь длинный рукав, даже летом.
Ну в общем, грустно все это, ибо, кстати, работы у неё так и нет. А круг друзей - ну, он старый, друзья то не отвернутся.
Но видимо, не один я замечаю её шрамы.

И - что значит - не стыдиться? Стыдится она не своего желания (уверен, у ней был повод, раз делала так). а отношения к ней людей как к психичке (пару раз слышал о ней такое). так что...

----------


## гость

"Расхожее мнение твердит, что самоубийства совершаются из слабости, чтобы избежать боли или позора. Как будто не ясно, что именно слабые к тому и другому приспосабливаются, и, наоборот, требуется изрядная сила, чтобы разом от всего оторваться ... Идея самоубийства открывает перед нами новое пространство, предлагает удивительную возможность восторжествовать над временем и даже над вечностью".
Эмиль Мишель Чоран

Всё на этой планете временно, - и не стоит - к этому слишком серьёзно относится...

----------


## Андрей55

не представляю, каким это образом идея самоубийства открывает нам новое пространство.
она просто закрывает старое.
бред немножко

----------


## GanibaL

"...некоторые полагают, что самоубийство - это проявление слабости. Мысли о самоубийстве - это один из симптомов депрессии, а потому говорить, что самоубийца - человек слабовольный, это все равно, что утверждать, будто бы больной гриппом - страшный лентяй."

   "...считается, что если человек говорит о самоубийстве, то он никогда этого не сделает. Напротив, чаще всего потенциальные самоубийцы, так или иначе, озвучивают свои планы. Потом родственники и друзья мучаются угрызением совести, что проследили, недосмотрели, не прислушались..."
    Курпатов А. – С неврозом по жизни. Москва, Санкт-Петербург. 2002

    У меня нет ни сил ни желания что-то утверждать,что-то оспаривать,с чем-то соглашаться...Но вот Курпатов,как не странно,дело говорит.

----------


## Антонина

Курпатов дело говорит. Я стараюсь не вспоминать, как пыталась с двенадцати лет донести до окружающих, что блин, плохо мне, плохо, спиваюсь, схожу с ума, помогите мне, обратите внимание и хоть поздоровайтесь со мной! Ноль эмоций.

Пришлось писать в школьных сочинениях про смерть/жестокость/суицид. Это сейчас я понимаю, что таким образом я просила о помощи. Стала знаменитостью, ставили пятерки за оригинальное видение мира и талантливое перо и прочую муру. 

А до мамы, по-моему, и сейчас ни хрена не дошло. Она вся в иллюзиях, ловит астральные проекции, так что года два назад забила я на попытки просить о помощи. Сам себе не поможешь - никто не поможет. особенно те, что рядом.

----------


## rf

> как можно не прятать шрамы?
> если человек решил начать новую жизнь, устроился на хорошую работу, завел детей.... и т. д. 
> человек со шрамами на руке представляестся обществу как неуравновешенный, некоторые посчитают ненормальным, душевнобольным. Еще не встречала людей, понимающих это.


 не прятать? легко. достаточно вспомнить простую вещь - шрамы не только позволяют окружающим судить тебя. они также позволяют тебе судить окружающих. потому, что ты, в отличие от них, это прошел. ты знаешь, ЧТО это. и то, что ты до сих пор жив, а шрамы старые, говорит как раз о том, что ты уравновесил себя. иначе давно бы сыграл в ящик.

----------


## Самаритянка

> Сообщение от Самаритянка
> 
> .
> 
> 
>  не прятать? легко. достаточно вспомнить простую вещь - шрамы не только позволяют окружающим судить тебя. они также позволяют тебе судить окружающих.


 ..не судить, а жалеть и крутить пальцем у виска  :Frown:  , я же никого судить нехочу и небуду....

----------


## rf

> ..не судить, а жалеть и крутить пальцем у виска  , я же никого судить нехочу и небуду....


 жалеть и крутить пальцем у виска позволяешь ты сама. извини за прямоту, конечно, но жалость и сострадание это вызывает только в том случае, когда ты сам вызываешь у окружающих жалость. а ведь можно вызывать у окружающих и другие чувства - уважение, восхищение и т.д. тем, что пройдя через все это ты вышел сильным и не нуждающимся в этой жалости.
психопадами тоже называют не из-за шрамов, а из-за определенной неустойчивости психики. пусть даже и надуманной тем, кто называет. ну а если ты крутишь пальцем у виска только из-за того, что заметил у кого-то шрам на запястье - ты крутишь в первую очередь себе.
и еще - я не говорил о необходимости судить ("судить" в смысле иметь полное право на то или иное мнение), а о праве судить. необходимость в данном случае - идиотизм. поэтому никто никого и не заставляет судить. дело тут в том, насколько глубокое тут понимание. ведь согласись: прошедший через что-то понимает это несоизмеримо лучше, чем тот кто сталкивался с вопросом лишь в виде досужих стереотипов.

----------


## rf

> И - что значит - не стыдиться? Стыдится она не своего желания (уверен, у ней был повод, раз делала так). а отношения к ней людей как к психичке (пару раз слышал о ней такое). так что...


 подобное отношение строится в первую очередь на психике человека. так что при чем тут шрамы?

----------


## bugfly

*redfoxius* Замечательно, особенно это:"В душе остается понимание и капелька вечной грусти."
Я бы ещё написал про чувство свободы, появляющееся после решения и перед попыткой, испытать такое дано ведь только попытавшимся, офигенно замечательное ощущение, тут же появляется разгадка о той "вечной грусти". Я конечно понимаю, описать это так чтобы всем стало понятно не удастся, но мне кажется без этого рассказ будет не полным, а то многие считают, что люди уходя по своему желанию, делают это с огромным напрянгом и превознемогая душевные муки - абсурд. Этот аспект по-моему нужно во всех красках описать - это же самый смак.

----------


## rf

*bugfly* хорошо, подумаю. 
хотя насчет того, что просто или нет - это спорный вопрос. у кого как.

----------


## gl47

лично мне плевать кто че подумает о моих шрамах... это мой выбор, кому надо те поймут, кто не поймет  это его проблема, от того что наше "недалекое" общество меня не понимает мне плевать. я считаю нельзя судить человека за "шрамы" или еще что то, нельзя судить особенно тому кто сам этого не испытывал... люди ходят и не задумываясь осуждают всех на право и налево не вникая в причины, а потом сами попадая в такие же обстоятельства ломаются, начинают пить, перестают быть людьми... и в итоге что они могут сказать?! да они с гордостью могут сказать что живы, но разве это жизнь?! лично мое мнение что лучше умереть чем сломаться и прогнутся, лучше умереть чем стать как они, лучше умереть чем предать собственные убеждения. и я надеюсь что если мне опять доведется встать на эту грань я не повторю старых ошибок и доведу все до конца.

----------


## 6erikov

Мне понравилось. В целом нашёл созвучие собственным взглядам. Попытка уместить объёмную тему в маленький формат удалась. Как бы самое основное затронул. Спасибо, интересно было почитать, не смотря на то, что за время моего прочтения где-то, приблизительно, 10! человек расстались со своей жизнью добровольно.

----------


## PhysX

До аплодисментов слишком далеко. Показать это "изнутри", уж извини, у тебя по-моему ни капли не вышло. Просто личные измышления, причем зачастую довольно заезженные и стереотипичные.

----------

